# Which is better Biscuit or pocket screw



## Thome (Nov 26, 2009)

Which provides the best, most durable structure, the pocket screw or biscuits? I am just getting started and need a jointer option for a wall unit. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Search this forum and you'll find numerous threads on this. It's a theological argument but the consensus seems to be pocket screws.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Thome said:


> Which provides the best, most durable structure, the pocket screw or biscuits? I am just getting started and need a jointer option for a wall unit. Anyone have any suggestions?



*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

Something to think about. What would your choices be if you had to pick from other choices than those two.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Each has it's place. All dependent upon the type of joint, location, etc.

You did not specify just which joints you were concerned about. Some are not even compatible with either of these methods.

G


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

*Thirty two cents*

Assuming that you have the clamps for pocket screw joinery, the pocket screw wins.

The reason is that clamps keep the faces of the pieces being joined aligned and the pocket screw itself is a clamping device. With a glue like TB-III, end grain to long grain joints are exceptionally strong. When applying the clamps, it is easy to align the pieces being joined precisely. Because the pocket screws are a clamp, there is no "Time in Clamps" necessary with pocket screws.

Biscuits are best for misaligned surfaces, such as where a stretcher meets a leg. I've seen many flat panels aligned (almost) using biscuits, however a wide belt sander was available to correct any misalignment. Biscuits are OK for alignment of surfaces parallel to the surface of the biscuit but poor for alignment perpendicular to the biscuit surface. 

The setup for pocket screws is cheaper than the set up for biscuits.


----------

